# Ip blocker for ipod



## Leslietatt (Apr 21, 2011)

Is it possible to get an ip blocker for gen4 iPod?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome.

What do you need the blocker for?


----------



## Leslietatt (Apr 21, 2011)

Go The Power said:


> Hello and welcome.
> 
> What do you need the blocker for?


I use my iPod at a lot of friends, using there Internet connection, I have had two that have both said only if I have an ip blocker so they don't get spam and such I suppose


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

an IP blocker won't stop spam as that's email-related.


----------



## Leslietatt (Apr 21, 2011)

So are you able to answer why this would be requested? What purpose if any would it have? Tx


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

I honestly dont think there would be much purpose. If you are using the iPhone on your friends internet the IP would be from your friends modem.


----------

